# caravans to mossy



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

so we got the irvine meet and we got the late pomona meet. where is the irvine meet and what time?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

near the monument at Irvine Spectrum. We should be leaving no later than 8:15a.m.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Try to leave earlier than that!


----------

